# New Facebook page



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Mar 28, 2017)

hi guys I just created a facebook page, I wanna share my tortoises and experience with u guys , so please feel free to LIKE on the page ,hope u guys enjoy it ,thanks! https://www.facebook.com/TortoiseLoverr


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Franco F (Mar 28, 2017)

Beatiful looking tortoise you got there! What's his/her name?


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Mar 28, 2017)

I haven't name them yet cause can't tell their gender yet .


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 28, 2017)

He's really cute!! I guess it needs to be a neutral name because it will take years!!


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Apr 1, 2017)

Momof4 said:


> He's really cute!! I guess it needs to be a neutral name because it will take years!!


Thanks,yeah neutral name is hard lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 13, 2017)

Call everything Adam. 
It's a great name and will avoid confusion.


----------

